# Face book weather site that I like



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rebe.../254982781215764?notif_t=page_invite_accepted


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 16, 2013)

They predicted this last weekend to perfectly.


----------

